# [SOLVED] Maytag dryer not fully drying clothes



## harri506

I have a Maytag Neptune MDE4000AYW model dryer. I am using the regular cycle. The cycle starts at "more dry" and finishes at "off". Yet the clothes are often still very damp. The normal cycle takes about a hour yet when I restart it right after the first cycle it will finish in about 20 minutes and the clothes are typically dry. Sometimes, however, I do have to restart it up to 3 times before the clothes are completely dry. The exhause hose is clean. The distance from the interior exhaust hose mount to the exterior vent is only about 6 inches. I checked outside and there is a descent amount of heat coming from the vents when I run it with no clothes. The circuit breakers are fine. Any ideas?


----------



## octaneman

*Re: Maytag dryer not fully drying clothes*

Is it gas or electric ?


----------



## harri506

*Re: Maytag dryer not fully drying clothes*

Electric.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: Maytag dryer not fully drying clothes*

If you are up to the challenge and not afraid to get your hands dirty, you will need tools to do some fast mods on the timer. What you are going to have to do is open up the timer box and inspect the contact points for burns. First, remove the power cord from the wall if you do decide to take this route SAFETY FIRST!, take note of where everything is and mark it. When you pull the timer cover off there is a cam lobe assembly inside, be very careful to mark the flat edge of the shaft so when when you put everything back it's zeroed when you re-assemble it. Take a file and start grinding the contact points so its free of burns and scores. Once satisfied its clear re-assemble the timer. If you find it difficult to re-assemble, there is a retaining clip that has to be taken off to align everything.


The clip is put on at factory to prevent people from tampering, but we wouldn't do something like that now would we ? :3-smash:


If you find all this too difficult have a professional service your dryer. 


Good Luck !


----------



## harri506

*Re: Maytag dryer not fully drying clothes*

That was exactly it! I've had this dryer for 10 years and have never had a problem. The contacts for that cycle were pretty bad probably because it was the only one I ever use. Our local "repair service" appliance technician was stumped because the exhaust hose was completely clear. You hit the nail on the head just by what I said and it's as good as new!

Thanks a million!
Harri506


----------



## octaneman

Anytime :4-clap:


----------

